# [Solved] Kernels 2.6.35+ very slow on an i7.

## drescherjm

I have been running 2.6.34 for a month or so without issue however 2.6.35 is extreamly slow. Slow to the point that typing in a console, ssh, GUI reminds me of a 300 baud modem and this is a 3.0GHz i7. Normal booting in 2.6.34 or lower is 20 to 30 seconds. I have 300+ second boots on 2.6.36-rc3. 

I have copied my kernel config from 2.6.34 to 2.6.35 (and above) just like I have done for the hundreds of other kernel upgrades I have done (I still manage dozens of gentoo boxes home and work). Anyways during the boot I have noticed that all is well up until the ahci driver is loaded.  There does not appear to be anything unusual in the dmesg well except for taking much longer.

Here is a part of the init from 2.6.34 

```
[    1.985958] Freeing unused kernel memory: 72k freed

[    1.986318] Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k freed

[    2.037961] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    2.099244] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    2.154087] pata_jmicron 0000:05:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)

[    2.154101] pata_jmicron 0000:05:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    2.154130] pata_jmicron 0000:05:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.154238] scsi0 : pata_jmicron

[    2.154498] scsi1 : pata_jmicron

[    2.155072] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x6f00 ctl 0x6e00 bmdma 0x6b00 irq 17

[    2.155073] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x6d00 ctl 0x6c00 bmdma 0x6b08 irq 17

[    2.155090] pata_jmicron 0000:06:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)

[    2.155098] pata_jmicron 0000:06:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.155120] pata_jmicron 0000:06:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.155182] scsi2 : pata_jmicron

[    2.155372] scsi3 : pata_jmicron

[    2.155916] ata3: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x5f00 ctl 0x5e00 bmdma 0x5b00 irq 18

[    2.155918] ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x5d00 ctl 0x5c00 bmdma 0x5b08 irq 18

[    2.422403] ata3.01: ATAPI: LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-851S, GS0C, max UDMA/33

[    2.435750] ata3.01: configured for UDMA/33

[    2.488513] scsi 2:0:1:0: CD-ROM            LITE-ON  DVDRW LDW-851S   GS0C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.489086] scsi 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[    2.710914] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    2.710946] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.711037] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 32 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.711106] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    2.711146] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    2.711148] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ccc ems 

[    2.711155] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.742360] scsi4 : ahci

[    2.742545] scsi5 : ahci

[    2.742790] scsi6 : ahci

[    2.742954] scsi7 : ahci

[    2.743040] scsi8 : ahci

[    2.743153] scsi9 : ahci

[    2.743409] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf3ffc000 port 0xf3ffc100 irq 32

[    2.743415] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 32

[    2.743422] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 32

[    2.743428] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 32

[    2.743434] ata9: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf3ffc000 port 0xf3ffc300 irq 32

[    2.743440] ata10: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 32

[    2.743477] ahci 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.755514] ahci 0000:05:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    2.755519] ahci 0000:05:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pmp pio 

[    2.755528] ahci 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.755818] scsi10 : ahci

[    2.755966] scsi11 : ahci

[    2.756087] ata11: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf3cfe000 port 0xf3cfe100 irq 16

[    2.756093] ata12: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf3cfe000 port 0xf3cfe180 irq 16

[    2.756135] ahci 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    2.768842] ahci 0000:06:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    2.768846] ahci 0000:06:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pmp pio 

[    2.768856] ahci 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.769095] scsi12 : ahci

[    2.769305] scsi13 : ahci

[    2.769420] ata13: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf3afe000 port 0xf3afe100 irq 17

[    2.769427] ata14: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf3afe000 port 0xf3afe180 irq 17

[    3.061812] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.075140] ata11: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.077637] ata12: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.089101] ata13: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.248606] ata14: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.252106] ata14.00: ATA-8: WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0, 50.0AB50, max UDMA/133

```

Now a similar part from 2.6.36-git-rc3 (2.6.35 behaves the same way):

```
[    1.957309] Freeing unused kernel memory: 16k freed

[    1.957612] Freeing unused kernel memory: 124k freed

[    1.989086] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    2.070297] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    2.123811] pata_jmicron 0000:05:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)

[    2.123819] pata_jmicron 0000:05:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    2.123844] pata_jmicron 0000:05:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.123919] scsi0 : pata_jmicron

[    2.124046] scsi1 : pata_jmicron

[    2.124618] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x6f00 ctl 0x6e00 bmdma 0x6b00 irq 17

[    2.124620] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x6d00 ctl 0x6c00 bmdma 0x6b08 irq 17

[    2.124641] pata_jmicron 0000:06:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)

[    2.124659] pata_jmicron 0000:06:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.124699] pata_jmicron 0000:06:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.124772] scsi2 : pata_jmicron

[    2.125002] scsi3 : pata_jmicron

[    2.125609] ata3: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x5f00 ctl 0x5e00 bmdma 0x5b00 irq 18

[    2.125611] ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x5d00 ctl 0x5c00 bmdma 0x5b08 irq 18

[    6.883109] ata3.01: ATAPI: LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-851S, GS0C, max UDMA/33

[   13.909540] ata3.01: configured for UDMA/33

[   13.912356] scsi 2:0:1:0: CD-ROM            LITE-ON  DVDRW LDW-851S   GS0C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   13.913420] scsi 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[   30.354213] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[   30.354233] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   30.354290] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[   30.354315] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[   30.354357] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[   30.354359] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ccc ems 

[   30.354366] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[   39.672131] scsi4 : ahci

[   39.672460] scsi5 : ahci

[   39.672572] scsi6 : ahci

[   39.672857] scsi7 : ahci

[   39.672975] scsi8 : ahci

[   39.673118] scsi9 : ahci

[   39.673393] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf3ffc000 port 0xf3ffc100 irq 48

[   39.673399] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 48

[   39.673406] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 48

[   39.673412] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 48

[   39.673418] ata9: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf3ffc000 port 0xf3ffc300 irq 48

[   39.673425] ata10: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 48

[   39.673454] ahci 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   44.356425] ahci 0000:05:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[   44.356430] ahci 0000:05:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pmp pio 

[   44.356440] ahci 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   44.356690] scsi10 : ahci

[   44.357110] scsi11 : ahci

[   44.357313] ata11: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf3cfe000 port 0xf3cfe100 irq 16

[   44.357320] ata12: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf3cfe000 port 0xf3cfe180 irq 16

[   44.357354] ahci 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   49.040794] ahci 0000:06:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[   49.040796] ahci 0000:06:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pmp pio 

[   49.040803] ahci 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   49.040965] scsi12 : ahci

[   49.041343] scsi13 : ahci

[   49.041504] ata13: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf3afe000 port 0xf3afe100 irq 17

[   49.041512] ata14: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf3afe000 port 0xf3afe180 irq 17

[   53.725241] ata13: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[   53.725248] ata11: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[   53.725255] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[   53.725261] ata12: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[   63.093972] ata14: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   63.097857] ata14.00: ATA-8: WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0, 50.0AB50, max UDMA/133

[   63.097859] ata14.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[   63.101859] ata14.00: configured for UDMA/133

```

BTW, In a few other threads I have determined the problem does not appear to be related to power management or SMT or Turbo Boost.

I am now going to try a different kernel perhaps a pappy seeds or sysrescuecd.

----------

## bjlockie

If you use X, recompile the input drivers.

Maybe gcc debugging got turned on?

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> If you use X, recompile the input drivers. 

 

The slow typing and other slowness happens even without X being loaded.

 *Quote:*   

> Maybe gcc debugging got turned on?

 

I upgraded 2.6.34 to gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r8 just today (after compiling 2.6.36) and 2.6.34 did not have the slowness at all.

I have just downloaded the beta sysrescuecd with 2.6.35 so I will try that as soon as I get it on a CD ( I forgot my pen drive at work ).

----------

## drescherjm

With a pappy-seed for 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 I was able to get past the slow typing however there still is a lot of slowness. I mean it still took 170 seconds to boot to the console and it is still more than 30 seconds before I get to the init. Compare that to 20s or so total boot time in 2.6.34 with way more stuff activated..

----------

## Naib

does this occur with any linux LiveCD's eg Pentoo, SysrescueCD, Ubuntu.  ie is this a fundamental issue with i7 at teh moment or is it just a configuration issue

Have you tried disabling that speedstep thing in the kernel. From what I have read (depending on other configuration) this can be a bit too agressive and change the freq  too much and too often, resulting in lag

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Running an AMD 64 x2 and from my view 2.6.35 is faster than 2.6.34 both on boot up and normal running, X is noticeably faster.

That's using the zen kernels with BFS instead of CFS, don't know if that makes a difference.

I have never used the cpu freq settings (turned off in bios), so I can't say it that's an issue.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> does this occur with any linux LiveCD's eg Pentoo, SysrescueCD

 

I did not have the slow typeing on the latest beta sysrescuecd but I am not sure about boot time. I did not try the release sysrescuecd since the kernel on that is not 2.6.35. Also I copied the .config from the cd and created my own 64 bit kernel with gcc-4.4.4 and it took so long to boot I restarted. 

 *Quote:*   

> Ubuntu. ie is this a fundamental issue with i7 at teh moment or is it just a configuration issue 

 

I have not tried that. I thought it was an 2.6.35 or later issue so it would be difficult to get a live cd.  I will do some more testing this evening (just not till 3:00 AM because I have to work in the morning..)

 *Quote:*   

> Have you tried disabling that speedstep thing in the kernel. From what I have read (depending on other configuration) this can be a bit too agressive and change the freq too much and too often, resulting in lag

 

Yes. I have tried disabling speed step in the kernel and in the bios separately and at the same time. This did not fix the issue. The one thing I did not try was moving my boot from the jmicron263 sata2 controller to the intel ports. I have  10 sata ports on my motherboard and at the moment 2 of them are in the jmicron263 controller and the other 3 hard drives (old raid 5 array) is in the intel ports. This works with 2.6.34 and lower. 

Edit: I take that back. The boot drive was not on the jmicron controller. I have removed the only drive on that controller and I will test briefly again.

 *Quote:*   

> That's using the zen kernels with BFS instead of CFS, don't know if that makes a difference. 

 

I was using zen-2.6.34 for a while then moved to gentoo sources after 2.6.35 was released because zen had no update yet. I will test the latest zen. And yes I did test gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r8 that works fine just like zen-sources-2.6.34_p1-r2 that I had used for a few weeks..

----------

## drescherjm

I was wrong about the typing being fixed in the pappy seeds kernel. It still is ridiculously slow if I ssh in. 

I tested disk performance for the boot hard drive (2TB WDC green) and that looks fine (well at leas sequential performance).

```
jmd1 ~ # echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches

jmd1 ~ # dd if=/dev/sdd of=/dev/null bs=1M count=4000

4000+0 records in

4000+0 records out

4194304000 bytes (4.2 GB) copied, 34.2723 s, 122 MB/s
```

```
jmd1 ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sdd

/dev/sdd:

 Timing cached reads:   20502 MB in  2.00 seconds = 10261.14 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  300 MB in  3.01 seconds =  99.59 MB/sec

```

----------

## s4e8

Disable CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE or add intel_idle.max_cstate=0 to boot cmdline.

----------

## drescherjm

I am pretty sure that is disabled although since I am at work and the box if off at home (its 90F+ / 32C+ here this week) I will not be able to check for at least 8 hours..

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Not sure what motherboard/chipsets you are using, but have you googled your motherboard/chipsets and 2.6.35 to see if others are having problems?

----------

## drescherjm

No I have not. There is only 1 chipset for socket 1366 desktop processors though (X58). I can look into that. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_X58

My board is an EVGA E758-TR 3-Way SLI (x16/x16/x8) LGA 1366

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188046

I will look into that when I get home.

----------

## drescherjm

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> Disable CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE or add intel_idle.max_cstate=0 to boot cmdline.

 

I checked that was disabled.

```
# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set
```

I have to do actual work on this computer tonight so I can not test for now.

----------

## transpetaflops

I notice you have the now infamous WD Green drives. Please check the SMART attribute Load_Cycle_Count and compare it to the drive's power on hours. The IntelliPark feature of these drives do not play nicely with Linux unfortunately and I experienced the exact same behaviour as you until I threw them out. IntelliPark offloads the drive heads after 8s idle and it takes about 30s to return them, resulting in massive iowait. The desktop drives are spec'd for 300,000 load cycles but it's common to experience tens of them every minute on a Linux system quickly reaching 300,000 and beyond. There is a WD utility called wdidle3.exe that can turn off IntelliPark on some drives or increase the default 8s timeout to over an hour on others. WD doesn't provide it any longer claiming they don't support Linux but it can be found on the net. Google for IntelliPark, wdidle and Linux and it should turn up lots of information for you.

----------

## drescherjm

Thanks. I thought my drive did not have that because I looked at the load cycles and it was low after the first week but now it is at ~22000 after a month. I have a second 2TB green that has 49 load cycles after over a 1 year. I will make steps to stop the load cycle and reboot on a WDC black drive instead. I am not sure if this explains the situation totally because I do not have the long delays in 2.6.34.

----------

## drescherjm

I just booted the drive with 5 minute park under 2.6.35-zen and had a 250+ second boot. The interesting thing is to get the wdidle on the drive I used sysrescuecd on a usb stick instead of a dvd+rw to load freedos and the utility. After that I booted from the usb stick to the 64 bit live cd (gentoo based) and there was no slowness under 2.6.35. It seems either my settings, boot device or compiler is causing this. And since in the past I used settings from the sysrescuecd I may rule that out. I have an unused WDC black drive that I can test on. If I get time I will try a fresh stage3 install of 64bit funtoo or one of the other stage3s that are current.

----------

## zx2c4

I too have this issue with an i7 on 2.6.35 being outrageously slow. Anyone solve it?

----------

## transpetaflops

Well, if you guys suspect your kernel configuration - try mine. I assume it would be valid on most i7/X58 motherboards with little or no modification.

http://pastebin.com/p9m2dDh2

Double check your HDD controller settings though. My config only contains AHCI, Marvell legacy and MDRAID-1 support.

/Morgan

----------

## zx2c4

Here's my config, if it helps:

```

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SCHED_BFS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TINY_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_NONE=y

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_GZIP is not set

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

# CONFIG_SLOW_WORK_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_BFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_BFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="bfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_K8_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250_NODEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1500 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_2000 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_3000 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_5000 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_7500 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_10000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_TOI_CORE=y

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one allocator)

#

CONFIG_TOI_FILE=y

CONFIG_TOI_SWAP=y

#

# General Options

#

CONFIG_TOI_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI_DEFAULT_PATH="/sbin/tuxoniceui_text"

# CONFIG_TOI_KEEP_IMAGE is not set

CONFIG_TOI_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

# CONFIG_TOI_IGNORE_LATE_INITCALL is not set

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_WAIT=25

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_EXTRA_PAGES_ALLOWANCE=2000

# CONFIG_TOI_CHECKSUM is not set

CONFIG_TOI=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP_EXT_FEATURES is not set

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=32

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

# CONFIG_ATA_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.

#

#

# The newer stack is recommended.

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=y

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

# CONFIG_AR9170_USB is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

# CONFIG_IWM is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_WL12XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1920

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1080

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_IR_CORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

CONFIG_RC_MAP=y

CONFIG_IR_NEC_DECODER=y

CONFIG_IR_RC5_DECODER=y

CONFIG_IR_RC6_DECODER=y

CONFIG_IR_JVC_DECODER=y

CONFIG_IR_SONY_DECODER=y

# CONFIG_IR_IMON is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HDPVR is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT is not set

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

# CONFIG_HID_CANDO is not set

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EGALAX is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

# CONFIG_HID_GYRATION is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

# CONFIG_HID_MOSART is not set

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

# CONFIG_HID_NTRIG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SONY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_STANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED is not set

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TEST is not set

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC is not set

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM=y

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_CB710 is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_VIA_SDMMC is not set

CONFIG_MEMSTICK=y

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_DEBUG is not set

#

# MemoryStick drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

CONFIG_MSPRO_BLOCK=y

#

# MemoryStick Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_TIFM_MS is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_JMICRON_38X is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

#

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

#

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ32K is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACERHDF is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP=y

# CONFIG_SONYPI_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD2=y

# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_CUSE=y

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LOGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_REMOTE_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_TOMOYO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_TESTS=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCRYPT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_VMAC is not set

#

# Digest

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH_CLMUL_NI_INTEL is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

CONFIG_KVM_MMIO=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=y

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_KVM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_VHOST_NET is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

----------

## transpetaflops

Have you tried a kernel which doesn't contain the BFS/BFQ schedulers you're using right now? They're not part of the vanilla kernel.

----------

## zx2c4

Yup. I only started using those because I thought it'd fix things.

This is an issue with vanilla.

----------

## transpetaflops

Your kernel config implies you're running Tuxonice and it probably won't work very well with neither vanilla-sources nor gentoo-sources.

 *zx2c4 wrote:*   

> Here's my config, if it helps:
> 
> ```
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## zx2c4

tuxonice has nothing to do with this problem. disabling it doesn't change a thing.

again, this is a problem with vanilla

----------

## Anon-E-moose

http://forum.soft32.com/linux/35-cpu_idle-bug-report-i7-870-cpu-x86_64-ftopict519483.html

----------

## zx2c4

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE does not fix the issue -- it's the same with it on and with it off. I think the problem in that linked thread was fixed in a 2.6.35.x patchset.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *zx2c4 wrote:*   

> CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE does not fix the issue -- it's the same with it on and with it off. I think the problem in that linked thread was fixed in a 2.6.35.x patchset.

 

The link I posted had nothing to do with INTEL_IDLE, it was CPU_IDLE.  They are not the same thing.

----------

## zx2c4

False. The only difference between the two config files he posted is CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE. See for yourself.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *zx2c4 wrote:*   

> False. The only difference between the two config files he posted is CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE. See for yourself.

 

Suit yourself, good luck getting your problem fixed.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zx2c4

The URLs in here are from your linked post.

```
zx2c4@ZX2C4-Laptop ~ $ wget -O old 'http://home.comcast.net/~jpiszcz/20100806/config-20100806.1281129405'

--2010-09-04 16:07:28--  http://home.comcast.net/~jpiszcz/20100806/config-20100806.1281129405

Resolving home.comcast.net... 216.87.188.9

Connecting to home.comcast.net|216.87.188.9|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 58023 (57K) [text/plain]

Saving to: `old'

100%[==============================================================>] 58,023      38.7K/s   in 1.5s    

2010-09-04 16:07:30 (38.7 KB/s) - `old' saved [58023/58023]

zx2c4@ZX2C4-Laptop ~ $ wget -O new 'http://home.comcast.net/~jpiszcz/20100806/config-20100806.1281131518'

--2010-09-04 16:07:42--  http://home.comcast.net/~jpiszcz/20100806/config-20100806.1281131518

Resolving home.comcast.net... 216.87.188.9

Connecting to home.comcast.net|216.87.188.9|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 58034 (57K) [text/plain]

Saving to: `new'

100%[==============================================================>] 58,034       255K/s   in 0.2s    

2010-09-04 16:07:43 (255 KB/s) - `new' saved [58034/58034]

zx2c4@ZX2C4-Laptop ~ $ diff old new

4c4

< # Fri Aug  6 17:16:01 2010

---

> # Fri Aug  6 17:51:36 2010

444c444

< CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

---

> # CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set
```

----------

## zx2c4

Let's get this post back on topic here...

Does anyone know the source of the slowdown in 2.6.35 or how to mitigate it? Gigantic locks when booting sometimes? Slow typing? Usually if I power on and off a few times it works eventually, but still slower than 2.6.34.

----------

## drescherjm

I am also seeing hugely varying boot times. On 2.6.34 I get 20 to 30s boot on my WDC 2TB green drive as boot with my i7 920 clocked at 3.0GHz to 3.1GHz but in 2.6.35+ I get 65s to 300s boot times and it does not appear that the same kernel takes the same time to boot each time I boot the system.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> tuxonice has nothing to do with this problem. disabling it doesn't change a thing. 

 

I have had this problem with git-sources, gentoo-sources and zen-sources. With and without power management on in the bios or in the kernel. I have tried many options and I have generated dozens of kernels so far to test this..

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I didn't look at the links, I went by the text above the links and he specifically said CPU_IDLE, 

maybe the links he posted were wrong and maybe he really meant INTEL_IDLE.

The symptoms that he mentioned, seemed awfully close to yours and others though, 

and I simply mentioned what I found.  

Later dude.

----------

## zx2c4

@drescherjm

Do you have a plan currently? I'm at a loss for where to look at this point.

----------

## drescherjm

I just tried the sysrescuecd beta (containing 2.6.35) kernel and though that fixed the issue so I installed the kernel (and modules) from the usbstick to my system and the boot was just as slow as before but typing seemed fine. Besides slow boot I do have 1 way to verify the problem is happening on a kernel. In the console open less and press down till you get the system beep. On a system with this problem sometimes the beep will hold pitch for 10+ seconds. On a normal system this does not happen.

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have a plan currently? I'm at a loss for where to look at this point.

 

I am going to take a break from this for a few hours. With the sysrescuecd kernel doing this I am not sure where to begin. I wonder if the beta 10.10 ubuntu livecd uses 2.6.35.

I could also try bisecting the git kernel to find the change that caused this slowness but that seems to be a lot of work.

----------

## drescherjm

I installed ubuntu 10.10 beta (containing a 2.6.35 kernel) on my i7 system using a brand new WDC 1TB black drive. The install took 90 to 120 minutes and had a very unresponsive gui (almost unusable). After install I booted into ubuntu and all the slowness exists in ubuntu. The boot took over 170s. The gui was very slow and the console had the same sticking bell.

----------

## zx2c4

@drescherjm

Curiously, I'm able to get it decently fast if I power it off when it starts to go slow and try again, and do this over a few times. Usually it becomes fast enough by the third or forth boot. But still, the overall performance, even when I get it to boot right, is still slower than .34.

What hardware do you have? Here's my lspci and /proc/cpuinfo:

```

zx2c4@ZX2C4-Laptop ~ $ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI (rev 11)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Management Registers (rev 11)

00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11)

00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Control and Status Registers (rev 11)

00:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Miscellaneous Registers (rev 11)

00:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link (rev 11)

00:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Routing and Protocol Registers (rev 11)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a29 (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

03:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822

03:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e230

03:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Device e832

03:00.4 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4380 (rev 10)

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-Core Registers (rev 04)

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 04)

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 04)

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 04)

3f:03.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller (rev 04)

3f:03.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder (rev 04)

3f:03.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers (rev 04)

3f:04.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control Registers (rev 04)

3f:04.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address Registers (rev 04)

3f:04.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank Registers (rev 04)

3f:04.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

3f:05.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control Registers (rev 04)

3f:05.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address Registers (rev 04)

3f:05.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank Registers (rev 04)

3f:05.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

zx2c4@ZX2C4-Laptop ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 30

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 820  @ 1.73GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 3457.73

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 30

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 820  @ 1.73GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 3457.39

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 30

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 820  @ 1.73GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 4

initial apicid  : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 3457.40

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 30

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 820  @ 1.73GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 6

initial apicid  : 6

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 3457.40

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 4

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 30

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 820  @ 1.73GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 3457.39

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 5

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 30

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 820  @ 1.73GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 3457.40

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 6

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 30

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 820  @ 1.73GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 5

initial apicid  : 5

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 3457.40

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 7

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 30

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 820  @ 1.73GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 7

initial apicid  : 7

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 3457.40

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## drescherjm

The following is from 2.6.34 but should be the same in 2.6.35

```
jmd1 ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 12)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 12)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 12)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 9 (rev 12)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 12)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 12)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 12)

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 12)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 2

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 3

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)

05:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

05:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

06:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

06:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

09:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

```
jmd1 ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1596.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6187.91

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1596.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 4

initial apicid  : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6186.43

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1596.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6186.43

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1596.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 6

initial apicid  : 6

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6186.43

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 4

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1596.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 5

initial apicid  : 5

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6186.43

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 5

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1596.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6186.43

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 6

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1596.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 7

initial apicid  : 7

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6186.43

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 7

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1596.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6186.43

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

jmd1 ~ #

```

----------

## drescherjm

I turned off kernel premption under 2.6.35-zen and still have the slowness..

```
jmd1 ~ # uname -a

Linux jmd1 2.6.35-zen2-sleep #2 ZEN SMP Sun Sep 5 10:29:59 EDT 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

sleep is a local string that I added.

```
[  254.919334] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[  255.087188] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[  255.087348] CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use

[  255.087350] nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel parameter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

[  255.087352] sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

[  258.370258] NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory

[  258.370387] NFSD: starting 90-second grace period
```

The second line normally happens at 25 to 28s on a 2.6.34 kernel not 255..

Hmm. I do have intel idle on this kernel. I know it was disabled in other 2.6.35 kernels but I will try disabling that:

```
jmd1 ~ # zgrep IDLE /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=m

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE_IOAT_CHANNEL=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE=m
```

Here is what I had in 2.6.35-gentoo-r5

```
jmd1 linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r5 # grep IDLE .config

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set
```

And here is 2.6.34-gentoo-r8

```
jmd1 linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r8 #  grep IDLE .config

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE_IOAT_CHANNEL=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE=m
```

----------

## Naib

This seems related to network or something.

2.6.34 will shutdown fine BUT 2.6.35 openRC ends up waiting for EVERY net service to terminate, but they don't so 2min shutdown and init ends up killing the processes

----------

## drescherjm

Disabling intel_idle in 2.6.35-zen-2 did not help. Again the following lines are at 25 to 28s on 2.6.34.

```
[  260.179415] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[  260.313259] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[  260.313443] CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use

[  260.313446] nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel parameter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

[  260.313448] sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

[  266.760609] NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory

[  266.761254] NFSD: starting 90-second grace period
```

```
jmd1 ~ # zgrep IDLE /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE_IOAT_CHANNEL=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE=m
```

----------

## drescherjm

 *Naib wrote:*   

> This seems related to network or something.
> 
> 2.6.34 will shutdown fine BUT 2.6.35 openRC ends up waiting for EVERY net service to terminate, but they don't so 2min shutdown and init ends up killing the processes

 

I have not been patient enough to watch shutdowns on 2.6.35. I do know that they are very slow however. Most of my testing as been via ssh and waiting for the reboot sometimes takes 5 minutes..

I am using openrc.

```
jmd1 ~ # equery l openrc

 * Searching for openrc ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.6.2:0

```

----------

## zx2c4

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> I turned off kernel premption under 2.6.35-zen and still have the slowness..

 

I just enabled kernel preemption on vanilla, and the problem persists. Does zen preemption fix the problem or something?

----------

## drescherjm

No. It did not work. 

I am done for now with my attempts to run 2.6.35 on my i7 machine. disabling CPU_IDLE (and all ACPI power management) caused a hard lockup 1.04 seconds in. Just after the calculation of the 8 core bogomips.

----------

## zx2c4

TEMPORARY WORK AROUND!

Disabling "CPU Frequency scaling" in the power management menu seems to have fixed the problem.

So somewhere in here lies the problem...

----------

## zx2c4

At least partially... There's still some slowness, but overall it seems improved.

Can someone else try this and report back?

----------

## stuNNed2

tried one of pappy's kernel seeds or posting your problem on his thread here?

----------

## Naib

 *zx2c4 wrote:*   

> TEMPORARY WORK AROUND!
> 
> Disabling "CPU Frequency scaling" in the power management menu seems to have fixed the problem.
> 
> So somewhere in here lies the problem...

 

I guess the Linux scaling is a bit too agressive

----------

## stuNNed2

if you don't mind me asking what frontend app were you using for the cpu frequency scaling?

----------

## drescherjm

 *stuNNed2 wrote:*   

> tried one of pappy's kernel seeds or posting your problem on his thread here?

 

I did. That did not help. I also tried kernels from other distributions, all had the slowness.

----------

## drescherjm

 *stuNNed2 wrote:*   

> if you don't mind me asking what frontend app were you using for the cpu frequency scaling?

 

I have not used a frontend application in 3 to 4 years. Just set the kernel governor to ondemand and let the kernel handle everything.

----------

## drescherjm

 *zx2c4 wrote:*   

> At least partially... There's still some slowness, but overall it seems improved.
> 
> Can someone else try this and report back?

 

That did not work for me. Also disabling speedstep and c1x in the bios did not work.

----------

## zx2c4

 *stuNNed2 wrote:*   

> if you don't mind me asking what frontend app were you using for the cpu frequency scaling?

 

The problem started on boot, before any programs were loaded. Both for performance governer and userspace governer.

----------

## drescherjm

BTW the post at the end of the following thread had links to two posts and a submitted bug upstream for this problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-838842-highlight-.html

----------

## zx2c4

Disabling cpufreq in fact did not fix the issue.  :Sad: 

----------

## optiluca

Hi all.  I was suffering the random soft lockups at boot time, and I replaced my kernel with zen sources, which is working just fine.  The only obvious changes I made from stock gentoo kernel was to enable tuxonice/BFS/BFQ/SQLB

In any case, find my .config here:

http://pastebin.com/qj8ZBpWb

Hope that works for someone  :Smile: 

----------

## Naib

 *optiluca wrote:*   

> Hi all.  I was suffering the random soft lockups at boot time, and I replaced my kernel with zen sources, which is working just fine.  The only obvious changes I made from stock gentoo kernel was to enable tuxonice/BFS/BFQ/SQLB
> 
> In any case, find my .config here:
> 
> http://pastebin.com/qj8ZBpWb
> ...

 

I changed to the CK sources and it seems alot smoother. Every now and again there is a slight reduced responsiveness (this actually corresponds to a change in a core's freq - conky showing 4cores FTW)

----------

## drescherjm

I believe with the help of Nix on the following thread I have sloved this:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/9/9/541

If I add the following kernel parameter I have no slowness in a ssh session (and no 200+ second boots): clocksource=acpi_pm

```
[   25.301748] r8169 0000:08:00.0: eth0: link up

[   25.301758] r8169 0000:08:00.0: eth0: link up

[   25.510863] Bridge firewalling registered

[   25.518425] device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

[   25.523103] device vbox0 entered promiscuous mode

[   25.524055] br0: new device vbox0 does not support netpoll (disabling)

[   25.526106] br0: port 2(vbox0) entering forwarding state

[   25.526111] br0: port 2(vbox0) entering forwarding state

[   25.526115] br0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state

[   25.526119] br0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state

[   30.554156] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   30.646698] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[   30.646916] CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use

[   30.646919] nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel parameter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

[   30.646922] sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

[   34.129901] NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory

[   34.130029] NFSD: starting 90-second grace period

[   35.630049] nvidia: version magic '2.6.35-zen2-sleep SMP mod_unload ' should be '2.6.35-zen2-sleep SMP preempt mod_unload '
```

----------

## Genewb

Replying to this thread as it seems to have surpassed the other:

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> Genewb
> 
> Thanks. The second thread led me to the solution. Nix found by bisecting the kernel that this problem was with the clocksource. In his case it was hpet. I was using tsc. Switching to acpi_pm and all is well.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-842775-highlight-.html

 

I tried using apci_pm and the problem seemed to have been solved initially, but once X started it was apparent that it'd just been improved somewhat. Passing hpet=verbose to the kernel worked wonders though, problem solved.  :Smile: 

----------

## drescherjm

I am downgrading it from solved to improved to do more testing. Also I need to test in X windows. I will look into the Passing hpet=verbose and see if that changes things.. There now is some developer activity on the lkml about this so hopefully soon workarounds will not be needed..

----------

## zx2c4

```
cd /usr/src/linux && curl 'http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=patch;h=30a564be9d9554c168a654eddc2165869cc0d7bf' | patch -R -p1
```

----------

## drescherjm

So you are removing the commit that Nix bisected and believes was the cause. Keep us informed..

----------

## zx2c4

So far so good!

But someone else should try as well to confirm.

----------

## drescherjm

Were you using hpet as your clocksource?

----------

## zx2c4

```
zx2c4@ZX2C4-Laptop ~ $ cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource

tsc

```

my dmesg has some things about hpet

----------

## Naib

```

HPET: 8 timers in total, 5 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 0

hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

hpet: hpet2 irq 24 for MSI

hpet: hpet3 irq 25 for MSI

hpet: hpet4 irq 26 for MSI

hpet: hpet5 irq 27 for MSI

hpet: hpet6 irq 28 for MSI

Switching to clocksource tsc

```

from dmesg

yet later on:

CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec

----------

## drescherjm

This is what I have for acpi_pm clocksource. 

```
jmd1 linux # cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource

acpi_pm

jmd1 linux # dmesg | grep hpet

[    0.971338] hpet clockevent registered

[    1.376607] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[   10.858552] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec

[ 1006.469327] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 11250 nsec

jmd1 linux #  

```

Right now I am using 2.6.35-zen-r2 without reversing the commit (reversing did not apply cleanly on zen):

```
jmd1 linux # uname -a

Linux jmd1 2.6.35-zen2-acpi_pm #8 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 9 20:47:54 EDT 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

jmd1 linux # 

```

It still seems to be working almost as good as 2.6.34. I say almost because I have seen a little random seconds of slowdown via ssh. I have not used it in X long enough to see any bad behavior. Also KVM seems to be working fine also. I have had the most use in that.

----------

## drescherjm

I just got the email from the kernel mailing list for the thread that describes this issue:

```
FYI, we got a reasonable explanation now what's going on in hardware

land. Patch is in the works.
```

----------

## zx2c4

Hurray!

----------

## drescherjm

Here is a link to the discussion about the fix (including patch):

http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/9/14/443

Here is the commit:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/x86/linux-2.6-tip.git;a=commitdiff;h=54ff7e595d763d894104d421b103a89f7becf47c

 :Smile:   My name is mentioned in the commit.

----------

## Naib

interesting.

by ati do they mean a crossfire mobo? cause i have intel cpu and nv card.

also they talk about u32 and not casting. my bios has an option for 64 or 32bit hpet. i have it set to 64b at the moment i might try as 32b as well as this patch.

also any word if this patch is making into 2.6.36?

might be worth a gentoo bug and ask this patch to go into the gentoo patchset

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> by ati do they mean a crossfire mobo? cause i have intel cpu and nv card. 

 

A patch in 2.6.35 to fix a a bug with the high resolution timer on ati/amd motherboards broke the high resolution timer on intel boards under certain conditions.

 *Quote:*   

> also they talk about u32 and not casting. my bios has an option for 64 or 32bit hpet. i have it set to 64b at the moment i might try as 32b as well as this patch. 

 

I believe they were talking about the C source code of the patch. Specifically a redundant statement that converted the output to unsigned 32 bit integer when it already was a 32 bit unsigned integer.

 *Quote:*   

> also any word if this patch is making into 2.6.36? 

 

This has been pushed to the -tip tree which is described by the following:

 *Quote:*   

> The -tip tree: maintenance and integration tree for scheduler, timer, tracing, genirq, x86 and other subsystems.

 

I expect this to hit the mainline git (for 2.6.36) within the day or so.

----------

## mengzhao

I think it is the sata driver problem, the disk become not responsive intermitently.

----------

## drescherjm

Read the last page of this thread. A bug has been found in the kernel and it is caused by a change in the code for the system high resolution timer.

BTW, Just now there is a new patch in the works that does not have an extra read penalty but seems to fix the ati/amd bug. I have volunteered to test this on my i7 machine tonight..

----------

## depontius

Will this patch get backported into the "stable" kernel series, or should CoreI7 users stay <2.6.35 until 2.6.36 is out.  (I've heard that this hits 2.6.35+.)

I'm a new CoreI7 user, installing a Thinkpad W510 now.

----------

## drescherjm

I am not sure when it will be in the mainline. Neither patch was merged into the mainline for 2.6.36-rc4-git2. I know because I used that as a base to apply and begin to test both patches.

----------

## Naib

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> This is what I have for acpi_pm clocksource. 
> 
> ```
> jmd1 linux # cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource
> 
> ...

 

how did you get the clock  source to be acpi_pm?  I have all the hpet options in-kernel, my commandline is:

```

Linux version 2.6.35-zen2 (root@FluidMotion) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) ) #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 11 22:05:22 BST 2010

Command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3 vga=0x31B splash=verbose,theme:Gentoo-Hornet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 clocksource=acpi_pm  

```

----------

## drescherjm

Just adding clocksource=acpi_pm to your kernel command line should be enough

```
title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.35-std160-amd64)

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel /kernel-2.6.35-std160-amd64 root=UUID=2d1390b3-fba4-4a00-8d8a-cdccb126171c console=tty0 clocksource=acpi_pm

  initrd /initramfs-2.6.35-std-amd64.igz

```

```
jmd1 grub # cat  /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource

tsc hpet acpi_pm
```

BTW, I got an email last night that the patch is going into 2.6.36-rc5. This does not appear to be the newest patch but the other one seemed to work as well. 

http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/9/16/477

----------

## Naib

anyone know the exact git commit so that a curl && patch can be done?

----------

## Hu

 *Naib wrote:*   

> anyone know the exact git commit so that a curl && patch can be done?

 Earlier in this thread, drescherjm posted a link to the commit as shown via gitweb.  Is this not what you want?  The tail of that URL has the commit ID in the linux-2.6-tip.git tree.  If this is the commit you meant, then you can fetch the gitweb patch version for consumption by patch.

----------

## Naib

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *Naib wrote:*   anyone know the exact git commit so that a curl && patch can be done? Earlier in this thread, drescherjm posted a link to the commit as shown via gitweb.  Is this not what you want?  The tail of that URL has the commit ID in the linux-2.6-tip.git tree.  If this is the commit you meant, then you can fetch the gitweb patch version for consumption by patch.

 

yes I say that, was wondering if the commit that got accepted into the tree is any different and whether it would be a better patchset to use

----------

## jordanwb

I think I'm experiencing this on my desktop's Q8300 but not on my laptop's i3 350M.

----------

## drescherjm

I am using both patches however from the LKML the first patch will be accepted into the mainline soon and patched for both 2.6.35.5 and 2.6.36-rc5. Both should be out soon.

Here is the accepted patch:

http://lkml.org/lkml/diff/2010/9/18/180/1

----------

## Naib

 *Naib wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*    *Naib wrote:*   anyone know the exact git commit so that a curl && patch can be done? Earlier in this thread, drescherjm posted a link to the commit as shown via gitweb.  Is this not what you want?  The tail of that URL has the commit ID in the linux-2.6-tip.git tree.  If this is the commit you meant, then you can fetch the gitweb patch version for consumption by patch. 
> 
> yes I say that, was wondering if the commit that got accepted into the tree is any different and whether it would be a better patchset to use

 

like I suspected using the the curl command from earlier in this post resulted in build errors HENCE why I queried if there was a newer patchset...

----------

## drescherjm

I believe the patch fails to apply against zen but works against gentoo-sources or git-sources.

----------

## Naib

just rebuild gentoo-source 2.6.35-r7 with this patch

----------

## Naib

CRAP! this patch for some reason results in the nvidia-drivers thinking that the kernel is configured as a Xen source and thus fails!

----------

## drescherjm

I use nvidia-drivers and I did not have that issue. Although I am on 2.6.36-rc4

```
john@jmd1 ~ $ equery l nvidia-drivers

 * Searching for nvidiadrivers ...

[IP-] [  ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.04:0

john@jmd1 ~ $ uname -a

Linux jmd1 2.6.36-rc4-git2-no-penalty #3 SMP PREEMPT Wed Sep 15 21:25:53 EDT 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## Naib

Well wasn't this patch and wasn't just that kernel 

Something odd??? luckly nv have a variable that can be set to disable the XEN check

so the patch applied ok to 2.6.35-r7 and booted fine

I am not seeing any ssh lag, esp when I am also playing games ( and tab back) looks an ok patchj

----------

## Naib

mmm still laggy when something else is taking the net...

----------

## jordanwb

I added "clocksource=acpi_pm" to my kernel params and my system is much more responsive.

----------

## drescherjm

The patch is now in the current stable kernel.org kernel which is 2.6.35.5.

Here is the announcement:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/9/20/396

I would expect vanilla-sources-2.6.35.5 should be released soon (within a day or so). The gentoo kernel developers are usually quick on that.

Edit:

git-sources-2.6.36-rc5 has hit portage. This should also have the patch.

----------

## drescherjm

vanilla-sources-2.6.35.5 hit portage this morning. When I get a chance I will test this and mark the post fixed..

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

----------

## pross

Ive updated my overlay latest genpatches with ck1 and bfq..

----------

## drescherjm

I assume that is either based on 2.6.35.5 or has the patch correct?

----------

## pross

yes it has latest genpatches, which includes 2.6.35.5

----------

## drescherjm

I can confirm that gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r8 solves this problem for me so I am calling this solved.

----------

## depontius

Spiffy.  Solved, or solved so far?  Several times here it sounds as if it's been solved, but the slowdowns just take longer to show up.

----------

## drescherjm

I have not seen any sign of the problem with the patch or with 2.6.35.5. Although I have only run 2.6.35.5 for a few hours.

----------

